

Alec Baldwin blasts government for cutting corners, trading freedom for security - gridscomputing
http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/06/07/alec-baldwin-nsa-security/?hpt=hp_t2

======
bifrost
Its funny in that Alec Baldwin has advocated against constitutionally
guaranteed freedoms, yet still does this.

